# The Dark Knight Rises



## Elric (Dec 30, 2011)

So, there is a new Dark Knight Rises trailer that came out. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/clevverTV?v=OEuLVRgmuRI

Thoughts/Opinions?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 30, 2011)

This better be good. But it's directed by Christopher Nolan, he's yet to let me down. Also looking forward to his Superman film in 2013.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 30, 2011)

Meh, I didn't like the first two films, hopefully this one is better. The trailer looks alright I guess. At least it isn't the same Bane from Batman and Robin.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

Trailor looks really good, hopefully this tops of the last two like the LOTR trilogy


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2011)

I humor myself over the people who can't understand Bane. He clearly says in the trailer, "When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to die."


----------



## Aidy (Dec 30, 2011)

Also Catwoman's in this one, I hope she's done well unlike most other attempts.


----------



## Elric (Dec 30, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I humor myself over the people who can't understand Bane. He clearly says in the trailer, "When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to die."



I think that is what people are not going to like. Some people can't understand Bane, so that might have a negative effect on the audience.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2011)

Elric said:


> I think that is what people are not going to like. Some people can't understand Bane, so that might have a negative effect on the audience.


Well, Nolan stated that he wants audiences to pay attention to what Bane is saying.


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Well, Nolan stated that he wants audiences to pay attention to what Bane is saying.



But I think that only true fans of the series will understand that. People who don't get that Nolan wants you to pay attention to what Bane is saying might have a negative reaction like "How am I supposed to enjoy this movie when I can't even understand what the villain is saying half of the time" kind of thing. But then again, I think that because they made his voice like that it could make people pay more attention and focus to understand what he is saying. So I think the reaction of the audience can only be seen when the movie actually comes out.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)

Elric said:


> But I think that only true fans of the series will understand that. People who don't get that Nolan wants you to pay attention to what Bane is saying might have a negative reaction like "How am I supposed to enjoy this movie when I can't even understand what the villain is saying half of the time" kind of thing. But then again, I think that because they made his voice like that it could make people pay more attention and focus to understand what he is saying. So I think the reaction of the audience can only be seen when the movie actually comes out.



Well isn't that what subtitles are for?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm one of the many (or majority) that can't seem to understand most of what Bane is saying (every time I watch the video, without blasting it super loud - All I can hear is "When gawiziziziz, asses, dalra remission die" or thereabouts. 

I'm mostly deaf in one ear, and partially deaf in another, often relying on captions or lip-reading to understand what is said. 

Bane wears a mask. Nolan said no captions.

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Well isn't that what subtitles are for?



I suppose once the movie comes out on DVD that it will have a option for subtitles. Unless Nolan decides not to put them there. Not everyone is going to want to wait for a movie to come out on DVD though to see it with subtitles.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)

Elric said:


> I suppose once the movie comes out on DVD that it will have a option for subtitles. Unless Nolan decides not to put them there. Not everyone is going to want to wait for a movie to come out on DVD though to see it with subtitles.



Well that's true. I can hear Bane just fine, I'm sure that some cinemas will cater for the hearing impaired.


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2011)

What do you think of the whole football field collapsing thing? Do you think it'll work for the movie? Also, do you think that Bane and Catwoman will match up the the Joker?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)

Elric said:


> What do you think of the whole football field collapsing thing? Do you think it'll work for the movie? Also, do you think that Bane and Catwoman will match up the the Joker?



Well Bane is acted by Tom Hardy, an excellent actor. I really enjoyed watching him in Christopher Nolan's other film (Inception) so I have high hopes that he'll do well, Bane is also one of my favourite Batman villans. Catwoman though, I dunno. Everytime I've seen her in a film I've been disappointed, I forget who is playing her this time but I hope Nolan works his magic and lets the series die with a bang.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 31, 2011)

Elric said:


> What do you think of the whole football field collapsing thing? Do you think it'll work for the movie? Also, do you think that Bane and Catwoman will match up the the Joker?



With Bane not looking remotely similar to Bane from any other medium I've seen, I doubt it. Catwoman is destined to be a disappointment. If Bane isn't changed from what it is now, then there will be a lowered score (Say a 7 out of 10 rather than a 9 out of 10).

Sure the Joker was partially wrong canonically-speaking, but the acting was above average, so it's pretty rough competition. Plus Ledger died, which counts for major points.


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2011)

Nolan said that he was going to try to make Bane brutal, which is good because from what I remember Bane broke batman's back one time or something. I think the brutality of Bane might be appealing to the audience which will gain the movie points. As for Catwomen, I'm not sure on how they are going to make her good. I know they have failed many times in the past trying to depict Catwomen but because Nolan is a perfectionist I think that he has the capability to make Catwomen a good character. I am just kind of worried about how the audience is going to handle the football scene, from the trailer it looks....eh.. almost over dramatic.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen this trailer before a good 3-4 times now, and I'm still interested.

So, I'll give it a shot. I've yet to see any batman movies (a bit humiliating on my part but i have my reasons) so this should be interesting.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh, whew. I thought "The Dark Knight Rises" was a title to an introduction by someone who takes his fursona far too seriously.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2011)

Catwoman was putting on the neckalace that Bruce's father was going to give to his wife. Thoughts?


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 31, 2011)

Bruce is a furry?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I've yet to see any batman movies (a bit humiliating on my part but i have my reasons) so this should be interesting.




what.

damn right that's humiliating*


----------



## Fay V (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly I don't care at this point if it matches the canon. It's already strayed away from canon in order to portray a much more nasty, brutal story than the comics tended to portray. I dunno about catwoman. I'm not really super excited about her. I am however stoked about Bane vs. Batman. I'm actually hoping he gets the joker treatment. I don't want him to be the same Bane, I want him to be more nasty, more brutal. I want the stakes to be higher. 
For the first time ever, I actually want Batman to die.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Honestly I don't care at this point if it matches the canon. It's already strayed away from canon in order to portray a much more nasty, brutal story than the comics tended to portray. I dunno about catwoman. I'm not really super excited about her. I am however stoked about Bane vs. Batman. I'm actually hoping he gets the joker treatment. I don't want him to be the same Bane, I want him to be more nasty, more brutal. I want the stakes to be higher.
> For the first time ever, I actually want Batman to die.



you're going on batman's naughty list for saying you want him to die :v


----------



## Fay V (Dec 31, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> you're going on batman's naughty list for saying you want him to die :v



:3c


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2011)

Be careful Fay. He might find you. Also, how violent does everyone predict Bane to be?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 1, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Honestly I don't care at this point if it matches the canon. It's already strayed away from canon in order to portray a much more nasty, brutal story than the comics tended to portray. I dunno about catwoman. I'm not really super excited about her. I am however stoked about Bane vs. Batman. I'm actually hoping he gets the joker treatment. I don't want him to be the same Bane, I want him to be more nasty, more brutal. I want the stakes to be higher.
> For the first time ever, I actually want Batman to die.



The "same Bane" is brutal, but often portrayed as stupid and/or slow, despite being incredibly intelligent. He's not known as the man who broke the Batman for no reason.


----------



## Isen (Jan 3, 2012)

[yt]1NRsPDhyHrc[/yt]


----------



## Fay V (Jan 3, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The "same Bane" is brutal, but often portrayed as stupid and/or slow, despite being incredibly intelligent. He's not known as the man who broke the Batman for no reason.


that's the thing I don't like. Big bulking stupid juggernaut. It's annoying. 
I want to see someone intelligent. Someone smart enough to keep up with batman and the venom is just a bonus. 
I don't like the way bane is often portrayed because it's always just an easy fight. He's a side villain, a fool. His bossfight in any game is "jump to the side when he charges so he crashes into the wall". I want a battle of wits. I want what they started with the joker and scarecrow. 
I'm just one of the one's that is going with the theory that bruce is going to die, and someone will be the new batman. It's not that I hate bruce, It's not that I want him to die for emotions sake. It's more that this series has pushed the edges. It's darker that the batman I knew as a kid and the stakes are higher and I just want to see it pushed passed that line of death. 
Maybe I was ruined by the death of the joker. If a cartoon can do it, then what level can this reach?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 3, 2012)

Fay V said:


> that's the thing I don't like. Big bulking stupid juggernaut. It's annoying.
> I want to see someone intelligent. Someone smart enough to keep up with batman and the venom is just a bonus.
> I don't like the way bane is often portrayed because it's always just an easy fight. He's a side villain, a fool. His bossfight in any game is "jump to the side when he charges so he crashes into the wall". I want a battle of wits. I want what they started with the joker and scarecrow.
> I'm just one of the one's that is going with the theory that bruce is going to die, and someone will be the new batman. It's not that I hate bruce, It's not that I want him to die for emotions sake. It's more that this series has pushed the edges. It's darker that the batman I knew as a kid and the stakes are higher and I just want to see it pushed passed that line of death.
> Maybe I was ruined by the death of the joker. If a cartoon can do it, then what level can this reach?



Bane is actually one of the most straight-forward intelligent Batman villains, considered about a step behind Riddler (who's known as the most intelligent I think, with Ra's in there somewhere), but has the advantage of superhuman: strength, speed/agility, endurance/dexterity, and healing on top of high intelligence in multiple area's (photographic memory, multilingual, tons of scientific and medical knowledge). His only apparent weaknesses are lack of Venom, and his nightmares (or whatever). 

I hate how he's portrayed as well, and it seems Nolan is taking that "Oh yeah, Bane IS intelligent" route, but dismissing the fact that he's Hispanic, wears more of a luchador mask, is already incredibly large & strong without Venom (standing half a foot taller than Batman ~6'6-7ft, and at peak physical condition without Venom), realize Hardy isn't even 6 foot, whereas Bale is 6'2 - Good luck Nolan :v 

And Bane becomes HUGE after Venom - Nolan is known for using CGI as little as possible, can't wait xD


----------



## AnalogDawn (Jan 5, 2012)

I know that Nolan has been selecting the "down to earth" villains for his trilogy, so I understand why he selected Bane.  Further, I'm sure a few people will tell me exactly why I'm wrong, as I know very little about Batman beyond the animated series.  But, Bane?  Boring...

I find just about every other superhero franchise yawn-inducing and see Batman as the exception simply because of the villains, whose quirky foibles grant them immense amount of character.  Now, I liked Nolan's Joker (sort of), but I'm just not sure how the archetypal supreme evil will keep my attention.  If I wanted all powerful antagonists, I'd read classical literature.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 5, 2012)

I kinda wish they took a shot at the riddler. he could be downright terrifying if they didn't play up the really cheesy riddles.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 5, 2012)

the prologue was pretty sweet I tell you what


----------



## Faradin (Jan 12, 2012)

It baffles me how 7 years down the line from BB's release, people still fail to understand what Nolan tried to create with his Batman Trilogy.
First and foremost, what you have to understand before even beginning to approach this movie asking "do you think it will be any good" is that Nolan did not make "Batman" comic-book movies. He created a subverted form of a character study that heavily relied on the Batman character and universe to fuel the story he was trying to tell, which used the use of atmosphere and action sequences to thread together the psychology behind all of the characters rather than take the Tarantino route and have everyone sitting in a room talking for hours on end.
The reason that TDKR used Bane and Selina Kyle as the villains wasn't because they were looking to tack on more villains from Batman's nemesis gallery in order to have a reason for a third movie. Being that this is going to be the absolute conclusion to the trilogy, and every villain they've chosen in the past has been a method of plugging all the necessary themes and levels of character development, they were chosen because they were the best pick to wrap up the storyline in a way that would bring an emotional weight to the trilogy that was previously only foreshadowed.
The film takes 8 years after TDK, which is an important plot device--for the sacrifice of Harvey Dent to mean anything at the end of TDK, there had to be time without Batman for things in Gotham to better themselves. Bruce Wayne, having shelved the mask and effectively condemning himself to the singular life of the billionaire playboy, is caught in a state of limbo. He has no reason to live beyond the sake of living, as his ideals and everything he's fought for has already begun to resolve itself in his absence, yet he can't live without the need to better the world around him through those same principles. With the arrival of Bane and the supposed return of the League of Shadows to finish what they started back in Batman Begins, i.e., destroying Gotham, an even more crushing realization comes down on Bruce--Bane is a military strategist, a twisted kind of moral flagpole, who doesn't necessarily seek to completely wipe out Gotham's inhabitants, but rather destroy the city itself and "free" the citizens by purging the corrupt in order to return the world to a state of balance. He's Batman's equal in every way, the second coming of what The Dark Knight could never bring himself to become in BB: someone willing to take a life to save millions. He's got the resources, the intellect, and the physical prowess to remove anyone who stands in his way or even bring them over to his side (as seen by the legions of citizens armed with automatics in the trailer/prologue), which makes Batman his number one target. Not because it's personal or because Batman is committing wrong in his eyes, but because he's the only thing standing between the LoS and a free Gotham. So the opposite side of the coin is revealed to Bruce: either be trapped in the meaningless existence of a playboy, a dead existence, or allow himself and everything he fought for to be destroyed. Alternately, Selina Kyle arrives on the scene. It's unknown whether she'll be any kind of romantic interest to Bruce, but what matters here is the lack of information about her character that's been released. Somehow, her obsession with decadence and her supposed motivations of bringing down the upper class will be a huge catalyst in the coming civil war of Gotham, especially considering that--judging again by the images shown in the trailer and of her riding the Batpod--she has access to Batman's stock of tools and weapons.
Alfred and Gordon are getting old. Bruce's parents are dead, Rachael is dead, Harvey is dead, his mentor (Ducard/Ra's) is dead. And he now stands at the prow of a sinking ship that he helped scuttle in the first place despite all of his struggle and strife. Batman, in this equation, is inconsequential--it's the symbol that matters, not the comic book plot device. What we're seeing here is a movie that has the will to do what no other movie has done before, in that it seeks to completely drive a well-established trilogy that was already aligned on a downward spiral into bleak madness with no hope of comedy or relief. It will be the systematic destruction of a man we've been examining for nearly a decade, the dissemblance of the world around him, and what will eventually be the end of Batman as we know it (in this particular trilogy).

And when everything is dead, gone, and lost--
"Why do we fall, Bruce? So we can learn to pick ourselves up again."

Thusly, the hero Gotham deserves and needs, the true Dark Knight, will rise.


----------

